# Where to connect ports on Edelbrock 1407



## Mainlin (Jul 21, 2014)

I have been working in the engine compartment of my 1969 GTO and it's a bit of a mess. I have an Edelbrock 1407 Carburetor but I don't know that it is connected properly. It's sitting on a 400 with an Edelbrock Performer RPM intake.

The PCV port on the carb goes down into the top of the intake manifold, which I am fairly certain is correct. However the Timed Vacuum Port (on the left or passenger side) is hooked up to a long hose that dropped behind the engine but wasn't connected to anything. The port on the right, sometimes called the Timed Vacuum Port for Non-Emission Controlled Cars, or other times the EGR port, was connected to the Distributor Vacuum Advance. Now, I watched a video that was produced by Edelbrock on how to install the 1400 series carburetors and the guy stated that the port on the right should be connected to the transmission... The guy also explained that the left port is before the throttle plates.

I just want to make sure that I get this thing right and I can't find any definitive reference to what should go where. Any help is appreciated.


----------

